

Ask HN: Place for investors to review ideas before they're built? - idibidiart

Hi HN,<p>The hardest part sometimes about coding a great idea is deciding if the idea is viable or not.<p>Is there a place somewhere where I can describe the idea and how the solution&#x2F;service compares to what&#x27;s currently available and get some feedback from professional investors on whether or not it&#x27;s viable as a business?
======
benologist
You could "Ask HN"!

Or find similar startups perhaps with
[http://mattermark.com](http://mattermark.com) or
[http://cbinsights.com](http://cbinsights.com).

